# ID please



## Kellsindell (Sep 15, 2008)

What in the world is this? It was in a Goniopora


----------



## Kellsindell (Sep 15, 2008)

Looks alike... no?
NOAA Ocean Explorer: Estuary to the Abyss
the worm is about 1.5in.


----------



## Kellsindell (Sep 15, 2008)

Or this guy here Google Image Result for http://www.aquapages.info/Bristleworm2.jpg


----------



## onefish2fish (Jul 22, 2008)

when i first glanced i thought you had gotten a pygmy octopus 

never seen anything before like it unless its a larger bristle or a medusa worm. it does look alot like the first link but ofcourse its "unidentified" 

what does its head/tail look like? does it appear to have bristles like the standard old bristle worm?


----------



## Kellsindell (Sep 15, 2008)

It would be un-ID'd when i actually need it eh?

In the first pic you can see the tail. I don't see a mouth like a normal bristle or medusa


----------



## onefish2fish (Jul 22, 2008)

there is a really good hitcher ID site somewhere that has a section for worms and includes many many kinds.. ill see if i can find it


----------



## Kellsindell (Sep 15, 2008)

Perfect... Let me know. I put this guy into a 10g tank with SW and see what he does.


----------

